
Show HN: Poly – Universal chat app. Speak in 60+ languages. Translated instantly - dawilster
https://github.com/dawilster/poly
======
peternicky
I was expecting the source to be open given a github.com URL in the
link...just a readme. Any plans to put the source code on Github?

~~~
dawilster
I'm aiming to get the backend open sourced in a week or two so keep posted! I
just wanted to get something out there in the mean time.

------
ChrisGranger
I like that you can hover over a chat bubble and see the post in the original
language.

I think https would be nice, if possible.

------
Zekio
I like the design of the chat except for the random horizontal scroll bar I
get in the Area with the messages

------
true_religion
Which translation apis did you use?

